# CB's Shackled City OOC [Closed]



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 30, 2007)

RG
IC

Active PCs:
Bollaron Gustafson, Human Bbn2/Sor2/Rog3, felonious assault
Aaron Welling, Human Wiz5/Elemental Savant2, Mellubb
Meenah, Human Rog 6, Li Shenron
Nyla Ohmsford, Human Clr6/Ftr1, Eydis

[sblock=Edaesmyd Pantheon]
Errol, The Sun God, Errol the Unerring, Errol Redblade. LG and paladin-like in his attributes. His favored weapon is the longsword. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any sword. Ethos: Defend the weak, commit no evil act, and obey the church hierarchy. Priest title: Eye of the Sun. Domains: Good, Law, Sun, War. Errol's archenemy is The God of Death, Reven. Errol is an Elder God.
Holy Servants:
¤Hyperion, the Morning Star, Herald of the Sun. Also called the Star of Intercession.
¤The Daedalion, Bringer of Justice. Founder of the Order of Icarus. 

Madriel, The All-Mother, Well-Mother, Mother Springstaff. NG and cleric-like in her attributes. Her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus net. Ethos: Must be of good alignment, and use lethal force only as a last resort. Priest title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Good, Healing, Protection, Water. The All-Mother, as the mother-creator of all living beings, is deeply saddened by the addition of death to her creation but is aware that life is made more precious by death and thus holds no animosity toward Tinuviel. Madriel is an Elder God.

Tinuviel, The Lady of Vengeance, Fionna Tinuviel, The Lady of Death. CN and her favored weapon is the dagger. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus scourge, whip, blowgun. Ethos: Vengeance. Title: None. Domains: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Strength. In the Golden Age, before all living creatures became mortal, Fionna Tinuviel loved a human. When the human spurned her love, Fionna was filled with the wrath of rejection and she killed him, thus setting the precedent for death and making all living creatures mortal, save her own kindred. The Lady of Pain is worshipped by any who seek vengeance for justice undone. The Lady of Vengeance is an Elder God.

Drendd, The Father of Stone. LG and his favored weapon is the warhammer. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning weapon, any axe. Ethos: Protect, Defend the faithful, Serve. Title: Pillar. Domains: Earth, Healing, Law, Protection. Traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Stone is an Elder God.

Narn, The Father of Battle, Narn U'Drendd. LN and his favored weapon is the battleaxe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any slashing. Ethos: Worshippers must always be at the forefront of battle. Title: Pardoner. Domains: Destruction, Earth, Strength, War. Narn is traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Battle is the son of the Father of Stone and the two do not always get along. The Father of Battle's power is increasing as the Father of Stone's power wanes. Because death via combat is valorous and desired, even for priests, the Father of Battle does not bestow to his followers the ability to return the dead to life. Likewise, because it is a sin to waste the glorious gift of strength of arms, Narn's priests are bestowed with exceptional healing power. Because they are known to pardon the sins of those they about to slay in battle, Narn's faithful are called Pardoners.

The Tinker, Ungel Dingledirk, Unk, Dirk. CN and his favored weapon is the dart. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions (with dart, dagger, club being oft used). Ethos: Knowledge is the key to molding the future. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Luck, Trickery. Unk, as he is affectionately called by his faithful, is known to walk the realm in a under the guise of a random physical manifestation, bestowing his divine attention to unknowing earthly recipients. Those who suffer a less than favorable outcome of his meddling ways refer to The Tinker as Dirk. The Tinker is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and also lately by some mages, even humans. 

The Traveler, Mattias Allbringer, The Wandering Hearthstone. CG and his favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Discovery, attainable only by wandering, is the key to life everlasting. Title: Wayfayer. Domains: Air, Good, Protection, Travel. Many bards worship the Traveler. Fatherless sons are often given the name Mattias to reflect their bastard status. The Traveler is an Elder God.

The Luckmaiden, Freya, Freya Silverbraid. CG and her favored weapon is the Handaxe/Throwing axe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus handaxe, throwing axe, spear, javelin, shortspear, crossbows (including hand crossbow). Ethos: None. An ethos would be too constraining for the notoriously free spirit of the Luckmaiden. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, War. The Luckmaiden was once mortal; as such, one of her aliases is her mortal name, Freya Silverbraid. The Luckmaiden is often worshipped by dwarves, though many of her devout include halflings and humans. Freya is said to be the nightsky moon; she turns her watchful eye upon the realm each night, that she might both watch over and be amused by the antics of those in the throes of living. 

Lodi the Axeless, Laduguer. NE and his favored weapon is the shield. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shield. Ethos: Secrecy and knowledge are the protection of those who would wield power. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Trickery. Lodi is traditionally worshipped by evil dwarves, evil gnomes, and humans. Lodi's interest in magic made him at odds with his brother, The Father of Stone, who threw Lodi out of the Great Hall. Lodi is now a recluse and hides from his followers, save a faithful few. Lodi's inherent mistrust and shroud of secrecy are possibly the reasons why his priests are rumored not to exist. Lodi is oft mocked by worshippers of Drendd and Narn, who refer to this renegade deity as Lodi the Axeless. Lodi is an Elder God.

Welafleur, Veylar, The God of Numbers. N and his favored weapon is the crossbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any crossbow (including hand crossbow). Ethos: A hoarder of wealth and influence, Welafleur imparts a love of money and a yearning for personal power and a strong network of contacts to his faithful. The faithful of Welafleur strive at all times to better the position of their church. Title: Master/Mistress or Dominar, if a ranking priest. Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel, Water. Welafleur is traditionally worshipped by dwarves, merchants, thieves, and sometimes travelers. 

Galarn, The Winged Son, Galarn Tinuviel do Errol. CG and his favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: The preservation of all life, whether sentient or otherwise, is paramount. Title: Silve/Silva. Domains: Animal, Healing, Plant, Sun. The Winged Son is traditionally worshipped by elves, halflings, some gnomes, and druids. The Winged Son is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Sun God, Errol. Because The Winged Son desires to preserve life, he is often at odds with his half-sister, The Death Maiden.

The Triune, The Triune Goddess, Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd. N and her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Balance above all. Title: Abbess, Abbot. Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Magic, Protection. The Triune Goddess keeps the balance of the world. She also adjucates squabbles between The Winged Son, The Death Maiden, The Sun God, and The Death God, as well as between her father, Drendd, and her half-brother, Narn U'Drendd.

Xylla, The Death Maiden, Xylla Tinuviel do Reven. N and her favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: Man before nature. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Death, Healing, Knowledge, Travel. The Death Maiden is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Death God, Reven. The most beautiful of all the pantheon, Xylla was born at the exact moment that Tinuviel took the first human life and ended it. This momentous event forever tainted Xylla, who now enjoys reaping the souls of the realm when their time has come to leave life. Xylla has thus long been at odds with her half-brother, The Winged Son.

Reven, The Death God, The Dark Father. CE and his favored weapon is the sickle. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus sickle, whip, scourge. Ethos: The destruction of the civilized world via chaos unfettered. Title: Eye of Death. Domains: Death, Destruction, Fire, War. Reven's arch-enemy is The Sun God, Errol. Reven is an Elder God.

The Trickster, Steckirrt Broadbarrel, Steck. N and her favored weapon is the sling. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Enlightenment through humility. Priests of the Trickster are renowned for their ability joke and will go to elaborate lengths to trick others into seeing their point of view. The Trickster delights in laughing at both herself, her priests, and others. She is otherwise known as the Laughing God. Title: Yogi. Domains: Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Trickery. The Trickster is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and halflings. The Trickster is an Elder God.

Othar, Othar Feralan, The Earthcaller, The Rainmaker. NG and his favored weapon is the pick. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: The protection of nature. Title: None. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant, Water. An enemy of modernism, progress, and war, The Earthcaller formed the rock and sea of the realm. Though Othar would have it otherwise, farmers frequently pray to Othar Feralan that he might bestow rain upon their crops. Disappointed with his creation, Othar has retreated to his beloved woods, maintaining contact only with his sister, the All-Mother. Beyond even the machinations of war, Othar despises all things undead for the abomination of life that they are. The Earthcaller is traditionally worshipped by Halflings, Gnomes, and druids. The Earthcaller is an Elder God. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edaesmyd Calendar]
After the end of the Twenyahrs War on the isle of Edaesmyd, a new calendar was begun.  The war on the isle had far-reaching influence and even down on The Continent in the nation of Navarre, where the city of Cauldron lies in the mouth of a dormant volcano, the Edaesmydian calendar is in use.  The current year of reckoning in Cauldron is 12 AV. Twelve years "after victory." 

Winter
Illot
Ladot
Freyot
Tinuvot

Spring
Madrot
Veylot
Narot
Othot

Summer
Hearot
Steot
Errot
Revot

Autumn
Galarot
Drendot
Unkot
Xylot

There are nine days to a week: Erroday, Madraday, Tinuday, Drendday, Hearthday, Laduday, Revoday, Steckday, and Othoday. There are three weeks to a month. Months follow a lunar cycle, the waxing and waning of the moon.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Languages]
In addition to the standard PHB languages, Edaesmyd offers the following tongues: 
Gaelic (sea language, commerce, trade, sailors, the Isles)
Hellenic (barbarians and oral tradition)
Latin (clergy)
Runic (an elder language, similar to draconic, oft used by druids)
Gallancais (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivelent to French)
Navarran (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivalent to Spanish)
Nordic (old common, akin to anglo-saxon/old english) [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes on the Campaign]
From the original recruitment thread on EN World to fill one slot:  Six months into my tabletop group's Friday night Shackled City campaign, two players deployed and two players moved away.  With two of the original players still available to game and a third with internet access during his deployment, we are looking to move from a tabletop to a PbP environment for the next 6 to 10 months.  Recognizing that you would be joining an existing group of friends, and that the campaign comes with some baggage because your character would be injected after the rest of the group has already gone through 6 or 7 character levels, I'm recruiting for just one spot.  Fighter or melee-capable rogue.  Some vital things that anyone interested should know beforehand include:  while this is Shackled City as per the Dungeon AP, I do use a homebrew setting complete with a homebrew pantheon and geography, I last DMed the campaign half-way through Zenith Trajectory (the third installment in the AP), the multiclassed character already in the game stresses accomplishment of mission via non-lethal means, and the players in the existing group are a laid back bunch.  I'm running this game as entertainment for the guy deployed in the desert for the year (the wizard) and his wife (the cleric) who is stuck at home with two kids and no dad.  This is a labor of love, something to while away the time until he returns home this summer.  If you think you would be a good fit for the group and that you would like to help me do something nice for a soldier stuck in the desert, I welcome you to submit a character.  More than anything else, I'm looking for someone to mesh well with the group, someone laid back, someone with a good sense of humor who doesn't mind the inevitable DM or player error.[/sblock]

[sblock=CharGen]
Level--6th at base XP
Sourcebooks--PHB/DMG only 
Alignment--no evil, I'm leery of CN but would consider it with a knock-out backstory and the promise to cooperate well during play.
Point Buy--34
Gold--13,000 gp w/no more than half on any one item.
Posting Etiquette--When you can.  This will be a low-key game and I won't request x number of posts per week.[/sblock]

Map of Cauldron

Map of Ghelve's Locks

Map of Jzadirune


----------



## WackyOne (Jan 30, 2007)

If you want, I can cover the melee role easily with a druid (more interesting than a fighter. A fighter only fights, but a druid doesn't only druid...).
I don't really know the adventure hooks (wasn't the Shackled City an aberration-rich adventure?), but I can do some research on the module - some help on that would be better (even only what happened, and what the party does know as of now), however, to keep the plot completely under a "dms only" sign.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd have to say no to a druid.  Thank you very much for showing interest, though.  Since you're the only one to pipe up thus far, I take it there probably won't be as many takers as with a fresh campaign.  Very understandable, that.

I spoke with the cleric player this morning and she said she believes the group would actually benefit more from a rogue with good search, open lock, and disable device skills.  I certainly am willing to winnow down prospects to fill the group's need, so I'll restate this:

This group needs a rogue.  

If anyone is on the fence about this game, the players are all very good folk and the game has been good to date.  There's an encounter with one of the game's most iconic monsters just around the corner, and let's see...what else can I use to entice prospective players...did I mention cookies?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this short term in the sense that in summer it will be over (i.e., back to RL and off of ENWorld)? That may answer some questions.

A fighter/rogue w/ no outside content? Bit of a challenge, eh?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> what else can I use to entice prospective players...did I mention cookies?




There's a surprising amount of things I'd be willing to do for cookies, but I doubt you're being serious.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Is this short term in the sense that in summer it will be over (i.e., back to RL and off of ENWorld)? That may answer some questions.




I estimate 6-10 months of PbP time for this campaign.  The guy in the desert is scheduled to return this summer.  We'll all be on island together at least until October.  If things are happy here on EN World and everyone is content, then I would be willing to continue on with the PbP environment for this AP for this group indefinitely.  At the moment, however, I'm not wanting to promise anything beyond this summer.  Six months of online gaming for this particular campaign is what I foresee at the moment.  With the possibility of more beyond that, depending.  I personally will still be on EN World beyond that, but I can't guarantee continued interest for the others or for whomever joins.



> A fighter/rogue w/ no outside content? Bit of a challenge, eh?




No, I don't think so at all.  If you think it would be a bit of a challenge or perhaps a challenge that you wouldn't find rewarding, then this may not be your cup of tea for a game.  I say that with all due respect and deference.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> There's a surprising amount of things I'd be willing to do for cookies, but I doubt you're being serious.




Can they be electronic cookies?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd be willing to give it a try, I played through the first couple of adventures in the path, so I know the general story so far.  We were level 5 when we stopped.  I'll see what I can do with a rogue.  I am just wary of what this really means:







> multiclassed character already in the game stresses accomplishment of mission via non-lethal means



  Does that mean they generally use diplomacy instead of fighting or they just attack using non lethal damage?  Or something else entirely?

Would you be willing to incorporate the d20SRD?  That would include psionics in available material.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I am just wary of what this really means:  Does that mean they generally use diplomacy instead of fighting or they just attack using non lethal damage?  Or something else entirely?




When he attacks, he usually tries to use non-lethal damage and take prisoners.  His character also uses Intimidate during combat to try to demoralize foes into surrenduring or to try to turn them to his side (out of fear, yes, but by his reasoning this is better than killing them outright).  Please take that with a grain of salt, seeing as how it's coming at you third-party from me and I don't own his character.  The player might put things in other words...



> Would you be willing to incorporate the d20SRD?  That would include psionics in available material.




Sorry, no.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

I've give it a go, I've always wanted to back to Core only to see what will happen.  Do want me to post a character sheet or wait to see if there is more interest?


----------



## WackyOne (Jan 31, 2007)

As it looks like you have found someone else, I'll "drop out". I'm not that good with rogues - I find them too... stressful, you know? (but maybe it's just my group...)
So, have fun, and good game. Maybe next time around we'll play togheter


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello CanadienneBacon.

I've played several PbP games here on ENWorld before, but I haven't played since like a year ago. I would like to start playing again, and I'm exactly looking for a relaxing low-key game, not much because I won't post often, but rather because I would prefer not to have to worry too much about character optimization. Combat is fine, and I definitely try to do useful effective things when fighting   but I typically want to design a character that makes sense as a whole rather than min-maxing. Just to clear it up before I even apply to your game   

I have a Human Rogue character which I played on another adventure here on ENWorld, the adventure lasted only about half a year and then died out (actually, it was the second longest-lasting PbP for me, I'm not lucky in picking up PbP games). I would like to be able to pick up some of my previous characters and re-use them in a new adventure, but usually this idea is not accepted easily by the DMs, who prefer brand new characters.

Let me know if you think this is acceptable... You can read the character description here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1979416&postcount=60

and the previous adventure she was playing in:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=114211&page=1&pp=40

The character was 1st level, but upgrading it ro 6th is easy. It used only 3.5 core material. It was actually designed with 25pt buy, but I guess she wouldn't mind having to get a bit of a boost   

OTOH you may well have a problem with her background and with the fact that it may assume certain things that don't belong to your setting at all. In that case let's consider how much it would need changing: tweaking things is not a problem, but rewriting her story completely is not worth (better write up an entirely new character in that case). If the fact that the previous adventure was set in Planescape is a big issue, we can even go as far as assuming that it never happened.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh and by the way, I like the idea of a party that prefers not to kill, and tries to fight in a non-lethal way. It's something I often try to do (I think it fits with my habit of playing CG characters most often) but without agreement from the rest of the PCs it's usually hard to achieve


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

My general character concept is a LG halfling rogue4/ranger2.  He works for your campaign worlds equivalent of a god of justice.  He is a sort of bounty hunter(FE: human), but hunts down criminals and those that need to be found.  On another note, I know how deadly this AP can be(having played in it until level 5), so I will optimize my character.  I want to make sure that your PCs stay alive so they continue to progress in your labor of love


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

For the last three days we've been having severe winds here in the islands. The power's been out for part of some of the days. Trees are down in my neck of the woods.  I was without power for about six hours during one spell yesterday, had power restored for 90 minutes last night, then promptly lost it again while I was trying to throw up a post here on EN World.  The day before that, we were without power for a two hour spell and I lost a post when it went out. The weather forecaster has suggested that the wind may continue through Thursday, possibly later into the weekend.

I promise I haven't abandoned any of my games, but I'm starting to view my computer with an evil eye because a couple of times the power's cut out and I've lost the post I was compiling.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2007)

No worries, I am patient


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> My general character concept is a LG halfling rogue4/ranger2.  He works for your campaign worlds equivalent of a god of justice.  He is a sort of bounty hunter(FE: human), but hunts down criminals and those that need to be found.




Could you let me know how you'd want to play the LG alignment?  The group as it exists is mostly NG to CG in feel.  This wouldn't mesh well with a paladin-type LG.  Now, that said, I do understand that not all LG has to be paladin-like in feel.  Thanks for anything you can say that'll help me get a clearer view of how you'd want to play the PC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

Li Shenron, being totally honest here, something about your situation pulls at me.  I read through the character's background and don't have a problem with anything in there, but one thing is a sticking point for me.  The skill points are spread out across a spectrum.  I need someone who will max out Search, Open Lock, and Disable Device.  I understand, from reading the character background, that the PC is intended to be a jack-of-all-trades sort, but the group already has one of those in the form of the multiclassed barbarian/sorcerer/rogue.  How would you feel about re-ordering your PC's skill points to max out Search, Disable Device, and Open Lock?  Would you want to keep things as is for first level and then max out those three for levels 2 through 6?  Would you want to keep speading out skill points between the spectrum, in keeping with the jack-of-all-trades concept?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 2, 2007)

My initial alignment thought was CG actually, until you mentioned one of players likes to take prisoners.  Like I said, he'd be a bounty hunter, hunting those that broke the law and then run away.  Lawful because he hunts down those that break the law, and good because he doesn't really want to kill anybody that he doesn't have to.  Definately  not paladinish at all.  I wan't sure if all the characters try to subdue opponents as well, if they did a conflict might occur and it would probably go something like this.

Characters subduing attackers:  "What are you doing! Don't kill them, we must hand them over to the proper authorities, just knock them out."

My character:  "Listen big guy, I've dealt with your kind a lot, and you guys are plenty stronger than me.  If people are trying to kill me(whether they are my quarry or not), I'm not going to pull my punches, if that means it's easier to get them to go down.  I'll do my best not to kill anybody, people are worth more alive than dead most of the times anyways, justice must be served.  Sometimes for the people that I hunt, death is the easy way out."

By the way, just curious, are you guys native hawaiians?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 2, 2007)

No, we're not Hawaiian, we're haoles.   Military haoles at that.  Navy.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 2, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li Shenron, being totally honest here, something about your situation pulls at me.  I read through the character's background and don't have a problem with anything in there, but one thing is a sticking point for me.  The skill points are spread out across a spectrum.  I need someone who will max out Search, Open Lock, and Disable Device.  I understand, from reading the character background, that the PC is intended to be a jack-of-all-trades sort, but the group already has one of those in the form of the multiclassed barbarian/sorcerer/rogue.  How would you feel about re-ordering your PC's skill points to max out Search, Disable Device, and Open Lock?  Would you want to keep things as is for first level and then max out those three for levels 2 through 6?  Would you want to keep speading out skill points between the spectrum, in keeping with the jack-of-all-trades concept?




Those skills were spread only to vaguely represent her background, but the background is only what happened before   I noticed your requirements above, and I was in fact thinking that in her next 5 levels Meenah would have gathered expertise in locks & devices.

Actually, the original idea I had in my mind when we started the Planescape adventure, was that she would have taken the path of a Gatecrasher (from MotP, sort of expert/hacker of planar devices and portals), so she would have probably taken those skills anyway.

Hence, no problem with focusing on those skills! 

With more ability points she may end up having quite many skills actually. Besides *Search/Disable Device/Open Lock *(which we can max-out, if you agree), I'm thinking about boosting physical skills like *Balance/Tumble/Escape Artist/Jump/Climb*, because they can help a lot during combat to gain some more sneak attacks, although they don't need to be absolutely maximized.

I can just disregard social skills (probably someone else already has them covered).

That still leaves probably at least 3-4 more skill points per level   

I'm quite open about the rest of the skills, depending on what the rest of the party hasn't already covered, we can consider these additions:
- Use Magic Device (IMO it's better to have it max, or forget about it)
- Sleight of Hand (see UMD)
- Appraise
- Hide & Move Silently


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW, I don't like jack-of-all trades either


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for your interest, EvolutionKB, but this time around I'm going to give the space in the game to Li Shenron.  If you would like, I would be happy to have you as a first alternate.

Li Shenron, thank you for being willing to fine tune your PC's skill points.  We'll need Open Lock, Disable Device, and Search maxed out.  With everyone in the existing group being friends, there hasn't been one true leader to firm up but my sense of things is that the group doesn't really want a leader.  They work well together as is, with everyone's characters sharing the lead depending on the situation.  They don't, however, have anyone with true social skills in the form of Diplomacy, Sense Motive, and Gather Information.  I do agree with you that UMD is best when maxed out.  For the group's sake, I prefer if you max out the three primary rogue skills (OL, DD, S) that we've been discussing to date, and then how you order the rest of your PC's skill points is of course up to you.  Please feel free to fire away with any questions you may have while you upgrade your PC build to 32 point buy and 6th level.  I generally take the weekends off from posting in the IC threads, but will often still check in off and on to see what's going on in the OOC if I have a spare minute to kill.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's Meenah updated to 6th level:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Meenah
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] None. She occasionally worships her ancestors or make small offerings for deities of luck or travel.


[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17* +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] ??   (6d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 11 +0 (03p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] nil
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] nil
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] na
*1 level increase

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +1*    19	*from Dodge
[B]Touch:[/B]  14             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                          [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0   +0        +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +3   +0        +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0   +0        +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortbow                    +8     1d6        19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown)             +7      1d4     19-20/x2
Dagger                      +7      1d4      19-20/x2
Rapier +1                   +8     1d6+1      18-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Auran, Celestial

[B]Proficiencies:[/B] all Simple weapons, Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap, Shortbow and Short Sword; Light Armors

[B]Abilities:[/B] Trapfinding; Evasion; Uncanny Dodge; Trap Sense +2; Sneak Attack +3d6

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Finesse, Endurance, Dodge, Improve Initiative

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 108       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  ACP Item Synergy Total[/B]
Appraise (INT)             0    +3                     +3
Balance (DEX)              9    +3    0        +2*     +14	*from Tumble
Bluff (CHA)                5    +1                     +6
Climb (STR)                9    +0    0                +9
Craft (untrained) (INT)    0    +3                     +3
Diplomacy (CHA)            0    +1                     +1
Disable Device (INT)       9    +3        +2*          +14	*from tools
Disguise (CHA)             0    +1                     +1
Escape Artist (DEX)        9    +3    0                +12
Forgery (INT)              0    +3                     +3
Gather Information (CHA)   2    +1                     +3
Hide (DEX)                 3    +3    0   +10*         +16	*from cloak
Intimidate (CHA)           0    +1                     +1
Jump (STR)                 9    +0    0   +2*          +11	*from Tumble
Listen (WIS)               0    +0                     +0
Move Silently (DEX)        9    +3    0                +12
Open Lock (DEX)            9    +3        +2*          +14	*from tools
Perform (Dance) (CHA)      4    +1                     +5
Ride (DEX)                 0    +3                     +3
Search (INT)               9    +3        +5*          +17	*from goggles
Sleight of Hand (DEX)      4    +3    0        +2*     +9	*from Bluff
Spot (WIS)                 0    +0                     +0
Swim (STR)                 0    +0    0                +0
Tumble (DEX)               9    +3    0        +2*     +14	*from Jump
Use Magic Device (CHA)     9    +1                     +10
Use Rope (DEX)             0    +3                     +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Rapier +1                     2320gp  2lb
Dagger                         2gp  1lb
MW Shortbow                    330gp  2lb
20 arrows                      1gp  3lb
Studded leather +2          4175gp  20lb [+3 AC, max Dex 5, ACP 0, ASF 15%]

Goggles of Minute Seeing	1250gp	+5 Search
Ring of Feather Falling	2200gp
Cloak of Elvenkind		2500gp	+10 Hide

Backpack                 2gp  2lb
Belt pouch                 1gp  0.5lb
Scroll case               1gp  0.5lb
Waterskin                 1gp  4lb
Flint & steel            1gp  0lb
Rope*                      1gp  10lb
Rations* (4)              2gp  4lb
Winter blanket*          0.5gp  3lb
Lamp and oil* (4)        0.5gp  5lb
Soap*                       0.5gp 1lb
Sewing needle*           0.5gp  0lb
MW Thieves' tools            100gp  1lb	+2 Disable Device, Open Locks

Explorer's outfit         0gp  0lb
Entertainer's outfit*     3gp  4lb

Scroll of Mount** (CL 1, arcane)   25gp
Scroll of Comprehend Languages** (CL 1, divine) 25gp
Scroll of Cure Light Wounds** (CL 1, divine) 25gp

*in the backpack
**in the scroll case

[B]Total Weight:[/B]  63lb    [B]Money:[/B] ??gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 115lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown, tied in a long straight tail
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned olive
```


----------



## Eydis (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Li Shenron!  Can't wait to get started and see how things work out.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you. And thank you CanadienneBacon for letting me in!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll have a look at that and pop back in here later.  I'll throw up a rogue's gallery at some point where everyone can put their characters.  The other players will maybe wander in here this next week or so to join in the OOC.  The IC will go up at some point in the next week or so, maybe.  Like I said, a relaxed pace.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

You're welcome here, Li Shenron.  Thanks for joining the game.  The group needed the rogue.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

I put up our RG.  Please post your character sheets at your leisure.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3324425#post3324425


----------



## Warren Okuma (Feb 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'd have to say no to a druid.  Thank you very much for showing interest, though.  Since you're the only one to pipe up thus far, I take it there probably won't be as many takers as with a fresh campaign.  Very understandable, that.
> 
> I spoke with the cleric player this morning and she said she believes the group would actually benefit more from a rogue with good search, open lock, and disable device skills.  I certainly am willing to winnow down prospects to fill the group's need, so I'll restate this:
> 
> ...



So why no druid?  Just asking.


BTW if you are or your husband is interested in gaming with my group in Hawaii in real life on Sumdays email me at wokuma@lava.net.  We game in Kaneohe area.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

Warren Okuma said:
			
		

> So why no druid?  Just asking.



Because the party expressed, as was posted above, the need for better rogue skills over and above fighting skills.



> BTW if you are or your husband is interested in gaming with my group in Hawaii in real life on Sumdays email me at [snip]. We game in Kaneohe area.



Thanks, but no thank you.  We're active in our church and devote Sundays to church activities.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 6, 2007)

A thing I forgot to ask: what method should I use to calculate hit points?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

Max at 1st, then roll after.  Plus Con modifier, of course.

You can either roll them yourself, use invisible castle, or ask me to roll them for you.  Your choice.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all,
I am back in the islands for 2 weeks on R&R (BTW Li Shannon I am the one stuck in the desert) I am willing to devote as much time as possible while on deployment.  I will be able to post daily most of the time. However, there will be times where I won't be able to be on for a few days, a week at the very longest.  I will do my very best to maximize fun for everyone.  Also LI I have no problems killing bad guys until they try to surrender then I try to keep them alive monsters however are fair game as far as I am concerned. Along with people wearing a Red Sash, you'll understand if the adventure stays on the current course. 

Thank you Bacon for doing this, I wasn't aware it was adone deal already else I would have posted sooner.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in with a hello.  Welcome home.  Can't wait to show off the new baby to you.  Will try to let your own family enjoy you for a few days before we come over to impose.   

Regarding posting, no worries.  Here, not here, on-again, off-again, it's all good.  The game is just a little something to while away the time.  I probably won't be posting every day most of the time unless everyone else is and seems eager.


----------



## felonious assault (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Li Shenron,
    I am the worthless jack of all trades who needs to be replaced by a "real rogue".  I am also the main impetus behind the not killing anything that we do not absolutely have too.  I will post my character history later and it will explain where it all came from, but I use a Heavy Flail and disarm anyone I possibly can.  I also intimidate them into surrendering and will not allow the killing of a surrendered oponent nor the turning over of creatures to authorities without a very good reason to believe they need to be turned over and that the authorities are not corrupt.  I have recently acquired a merciful weapon so I can more easily knock people out instead of killing them.  

  Well enough for now.  Hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## felonious assault (Feb 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Because the party expressed, as was posted above, the need for better rogue skills over and above fighting skills.




 I do not remember the conversation where we talked about what we needed so I am not sure exactly who "the party" consists of but whatever.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks for chiming in with a hello.  Welcome home.  Can't wait to show off the new baby to you.  Will try to let your own family enjoy you for a few days before we come over to impose.   .




Feel free any time you are always welcome.  



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Regarding posting, no worries.  Here, not here, on-again, off-again, it's all good.  The game is just a little something to while away the time.  I probably won't be posting every day most of the time unless everyone else is and seems eager.




I plan to post daily I hope most do as well.  Aaron is one of my favorite charaters ever and I have a complete void of D&D in Iraq, due to constant schedule shifts. I don't to be pushy but I hope every one is as "eager" As I am.

Also a recap of recent events would be great as soon as you can do it.  I think we were about to go to a funeral in Balarron's(sp) old village then go kill a dragon if I am not mistaken.  Perhaps we were still deciding.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

After the umberhulk attack, the party accepted a supper invitation to the Cusp of Sunrise, an elite private club on the upper echelon of Cauldron.  At the Cusp, an ancient dwarf named Davked Splintershield tried to hire the party to go into the Underdark north of town to find his lost son, Zenith Splintershield.  Davked was obviously so old his skin was turning to dust, lending some urgency to his request because he wanted to make peace with his lost son before dying.  A large fee was offered if the party would undertake this mission.  The party expressed interest but also said they had another matter to attend to, then they went back down into the Kopru Ruins to finish clearing out any rooms they might have missed in their first pass.  

After finishing up in the Ruins, the party went back to Keygan's Lock Shop (their home base since Keygan has gone missing) and from there set about investigating how they might use _stoneshape_ to tunnel their way down into the obsidian fortress beneath the lost city of Jzadirune (all of which is under Cauldron proper and accessible via the Lock Shop).  Agar Splintershield, merchant within the Cauldron and a friendly NPC, was helpful in pointing out the faultline in the stone and warning of a potential cave in in the area where the PCs were tunneling.  Agar expressed shock to hear that Davked Splintershield had been seen alive in Cauldron, for the last Agar knew, Davked died 15 years ago.

While the party cleric was stoneshaping and tunneling down into the obsidian fortress, Yuathyb, the dark skinned sneak in Jzadirune, was hunted down and queried for information.  When asked, Yuathyb said he learned the little common he knows from a "black skinned dwarf who left via the Howling Stair" before the Jzadirune cave in.  Yuathyb shows the party the leg of one of the dead Stormblade adventurers responsible for causing the cave in and the Howling Stair.  During this time, Michael spider climbed down the elevator shaft leading from Jzadirune to the obsidian fortress.  200 feet down at the bottom of the shaft, Michael made out the broken wood planks of the shattered elevator, only a little stone rubble, and the hidden door at the bottom.  From Michael's report, it definitely seems as if the obsidian fortress is still accessible.  Also during this time, Gurnezarn the blacksmith brings a letter to the Lock Shop saying that Bolarron's relative has died in the Nordlands and that there will be a funeral once the frost clears.  

I have a note that it will have taken 34 days to stoneshape the elevator shaft free, which as far as I can recall was what the party had done.  You all figured the best way to get into the Underdark to go after Zenith was to go in through the obsidian fortress and since you wanted to make the fortress your new home base, you were killing two birds with one stone by having Nyla stone shape a new entrance (the original entrance was demolished during the cave in).  The elevator shaft was 30 feet in diameter and 200 feet deep.  Nyla could tunnel 576 feet of stone per day.

As it now stands, the party will need to decide whether to go to the funeral up north or to pursue Zenith into the Underdark.  I am prepared for either of these or any other course of action the party may wish to take.  Michael will probably part ways to set up that Gruesome Carnival he'd been collecting.


----------



## Warren Okuma (Feb 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Because the party expressed, as was posted above, the need for better rogue skills over and above fighting skills.




Ah.  Interesting.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks, but no thank you.  We're active in our church and devote Sundays to church activities.




Cool.  Keep the faith.


----------



## Eydis (Feb 7, 2007)

In my notes, the very last thing that I wrote was that we made it back down the elevator shaft and began searching the Malachite Hold and found a little boy, who said his name was Gryffon Malek and is 9 yrs. old, and that his parents are the book binders, so we took him back up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you have a date on that?  I looked in my notes and couldn't find that event.  I do remember it happening, I just don't remember when.  I have things ordered in my notes according to days, so if you're able to tell me which day and month, that would help me narrow down my search.


----------



## Eydis (Feb 8, 2007)

it was the month of Illot the last revoday or steckday


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

I see that everyone has their character sheets posted in the rogue's gallery.  I'll give everything in there a look over today with an eye for whether I think the ability score points and equipment is too disparate between Meenah and the others.  After that, we can start once I get an in-character (IC) thread thrown up in the Playing the Game forum area.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Eydis, thanks for day/month stamp on finding the kid.  I'll look for that later today, too.  

Dice rolling for this game...for my online games, I normally like to do all the rolling myself by hand and just post the results along with descriptive text for the group.  This game is a little different than most, though.  For starters, I know three of you in person.  I'll open it up to group consensus.  How do you all want to handle dice rolling here?  A list of options includes: the DM rolls everything by hand and posts results along with descriptive text to match the die roll, the players roll by hand and post results, the players use an online dice roller (invisiblecastle.com or some such similar thing) and post results for themselves.  If someone has another option they want to suggest, I'm open to that too.

I can tell you all straight up that while invisible castle is a nice tool, I've got enough on my plate that I know I won't care to be bothered with having to click through to another website to roll dice when I can simply roll by hand with the set of dice right here in front of me.  So, for me at least, any dice rolling that I do will be done by hand.  I mostly tend not to fudge die rolls and when I do, I don't ever remember a time when I fudged that wasn't in the players' favor.  A lot of times, players seem to like for the DM to handle die rolls as it saves them time and they can simply sit back and enjoy the game as it unfolds.  Not sure how you all want to go with regard to this issue, though, so let me know, please.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Right-o.  Had a look at character sheets.  Li Shenron, please tack on another two points anywhere you like to your ability score.  You can add the +2 in one shot to one score or break it up into +1 to two scores.  

Equipment is wildly out of whack pretty much across the board.  I see that I have been fairly Monty Haul with the existing characters (you guys have a lot of loot), and that the wealth distribution isn't necessarily spread out in terms of gp value or even in terms of numbers of items per character.  I remember from our last months of tabletime that this was never an issue so I don't want to make it one here, either.  Everyone seemed pretty content with what they had and didn't begrudge anyone else their stuff.  What I would prefer to do then, is just let things lie as is and continue to hand out treasure during play under the assumption that over time things will even out.  

As with anything else about the game, though, please don't let problems fester.  If something is bugging you, please speak up.  The door's always open, either here in the OOC, via e-mail or (for the three of you whom I can see daily) in person.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Eureka!  Found the tidbit I was missing.  It was never missing, it was just written on the back of a page in my notebook and since the page before it hadn't been filled up with notes yet, I didn't think to do the obvious thing and _turn the page_.    

Anyway, current time is Third Steckday, month of Illot.
9 am -- Party feather falls down excavated elevator shaft from Jzadirune to the Malachite Hold.  Finds Gryffon Malek, 9-year-old human boy, and his pet dire rat (Squeaksies).  Aaron polymorphs into an ogre mage so that he can fly everyone back up the elevator shaft.  Gryffon, who was one of the children missing and has been gone 66 days, is reunited with his family at the family bookbindery (Mal de Eel Bookbindery) on Magma Avenue in Cauldron.  Gryffon was the last survivor found in the Malachite Hold.

Li Shenron, you're probably at a loss for undestanding some of the campaign's homebrew weirdness.  Over the next day or two, I will edit in information on the setting into the original post in this thread.  Calendar, pantheon, a bit of history maybe, that kind of thing.  

Probably the best way to get this party started is to just start playing, so I think I'll just go start up our IC thread.  Li Shenron, when or if you come across something unfamiliar, please pipe up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

The IC thread is up.  Here is a link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=187776

Li Shenron, how familiar are you with this adventure path or with the city of Cauldron?  I'll throw up a few links to some of Paizo's web supplements that they published for this campaign in the first post in this thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

I've edited in some information on the setting and a map of Cauldron into the first post.  The history for the setting that I have typed up is for the setting's major isle, not for The Continent where this campaign is taking place.  I will begin working on a *brief* history for The Continent, paying particular attention to the region and duchy where Cauldron sits.  

The basic jist for Cauldron is that it's a small city in one of the duchies in the nation of Navarre.  The crown in Navarre is currently vacant, leaving the duchies and their accompanying nobles in competition with one another.  To date, this really has not come into play at all in the campaign proper.


----------



## felonious assault (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dice rolling for this game...for my online games, I normally like to do all the rolling myself by hand and just post the results along with descriptive text for the group.  This game is a little different than most, though.  For starters, I know three of you in person.  I'll open it up to group consensus.  How do you all want to handle dice rolling here?  A list of options includes: the DM rolls everything by hand and posts results along with descriptive text to match the die roll, the players roll by hand and post results, the players use an online dice roller (invisiblecastle.com or some such similar thing) and post results for themselves.  If someone has another option they want to suggest, I'm open to that too.




  I personally like to roll my own dice because then at least I feel like I am doing something.  Otherwise I feel like I am just reading a book and have no real control over any of it.  Anyway, for me the dice rolling is 50% of the fun so I would vote for rolling ur own so to speak.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

And I'm totally okay with that.  How does everyone else feel about it?


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 9, 2007)

I am cool with either option. I have no opinion.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

You're switzerland, eh?


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dice rolling for this game...for my online games, I normally like to do all the rolling myself by hand and just post the results along with descriptive text for the group.




I prefer to put my trust in the DM that to require the DM to trust me, so this is 100% fine for me.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 9, 2007)

felonious assault said:
			
		

> I personally like to roll my own dice because then at least I feel like I am doing something.  Otherwise I feel like I am just reading a book and have no real control over any of it.  Anyway, for me the dice rolling is 50% of the fun so I would vote for rolling ur own so to speak.




Sorry I posted my previous comment before reading yours!

Although I'd prefer CB to roll everything, if we go this route is ok as well for me.
If we roll our own dice I will still have to use invisible castle, since I plan to post sometimes from work, and it's not really safe to roll dice on the working place


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li Shenron, how familiar are you with this adventure path or with the city of Cauldron?  I'll throw up a few links to some of Paizo's web supplements that they published for this campaign in the first post in this thread.




I don't know anything, really. I will read your links and see if I find anything else on the web.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Li Shenron, if you would like to be spared needing to access invisible castle, I can make your rolls myself.  It's kind of all equivalent in my mind...I roll, you all roll...the computer rolls.  If you do roll online, though, don't worry about linking to it if you don't want to.

The links in the originating post of this thread are just maps.  When I checked Paizo for web supplements, I didn't see anything for the history of the city.  Which is good, I suppose, since it's set in my homebrew.  What I was kind of looking for was a web supplement containing descriptions of some of the NPCs.  I'm afraid I didn't find anything on that either.  By late next week, I hope to have more background edited into the original post of this thread.  Some NPCs, some tidbits on the competing local duchies.  The issue of Dungeon in which the adventure path first appears has some of what I need and the rest is in my head or notes, so it's just a matter of organizing and typing it.


----------



## Eydis (Feb 9, 2007)

I prefer for the DM to roll, it just makes it easier in my opinion.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Then here is how we'll handle it.  If I don't see that you've called for and executed a roll in your post, I'll just go ahead and do it.  Works for me.  If you want to roll part, all, or none of the time for your PC, that is also fine.

Li Shenron, do you have any thoughts on how you might be worked into the storyline?  It's always helpful when players have ideas, but if you don't, I'll come up with something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Michael handed over to Aaron any keys or whatnot that the party might later find invaluable.  I think I might have an old character sheet kicking around for Michael.  I'll consult it to see if he was carrying anything that could be considered shared or important for the group to have.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 12, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li Shenron, if you would like to be spared needing to access invisible castle, I can make your rolls myself.




Ok CB, you can roll for me!   



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The issue of Dungeon in which the adventure path first appears has some of what I need and the rest is in my head or notes, so it's just a matter of organizing and typing it.




A couple of the friends I'm gaming with occasionally buy Dungeon. I could check whether if they have a copy with the adventure path, but it might tell me too much...


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 12, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li Shenron, do you have any thoughts on how you might be worked into the storyline?  It's always helpful when players have ideas, but if you don't, I'll come up with something.




It's quite hard to think of something at the moment, since I really don't know what the party has been going through so far    except from your quick summary in your previous post.

It would be nice if we weren't complete strangers, or if at least there was a reason for our PCs to trust each other since the start.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

When I go to introduce Meenah, I will include text that lets the others know that she is someone they have seen before around Cauldron.  They're a suspicious lot (rightfully so), so I will also include text that helps Meenah seem more sympathetic to their cause.

I don't think you need to hunt down and read anything from the adventure path.  No sense spoiling what surprises might lay in wait.  We'll just do our best to get you rolling as naturally as possible and with as little fuss as possible.  After all, if Meenah doesn't know much about the existing PCs' past exploits, then that makes for a very natural segway.  I'll think some tonight and try to post back with the idea that's forming in my head on how to introduce her.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

It looks like the party may simply post a notice on a public bulletin board in Cauldron that they are hiring.  If they do decide to post such a notice, Meenah will be their hire.  

If not, then she'll simply turn up as a friendly face at one of their next stops.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Li Shenron, Meenah would've heard about the party.  They're growing in fame (and infamy, in the case of Michael--the fighter who just quit adventuring in favor of opening his own carnivale in town) because they rescued several children who had been missing a number of months.  It was said around town that the party found the missing children somewhere beneath the city.  There's a bit of outrage growing amongst the local populace that the kids were missing all that time right under the nose of the city Guard, which did little to nothing to find and retrieve the children.  The Mayor, via the Temple of Othar, just recently fetted the party at a private supper.  And then, the other notable thing about this bunch is that rumors are flying left and right that they killed some kind of huge magical beast just the other day up on Magma Avenue.  Meenah's seen the damage the beast wrought among some of the warehouses on that street--whole roofs caved in, sidewalls torn out.  Must've been quite a battle.  Many merchants were injured by the beast and were carted off to the Halls of Healing at the Temple of Madriel.

At this point, I'm just waiting for the group to settle on whether and/or where they will post a notice seeking a new member.  As soon as they do that, we can begin work on introducing Meenah to the adventure.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 16, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li Shenron, Meenah would've heard about the party.  They're growing in fame (and infamy, in the case of Michael--the fighter who just quit adventuring in favor of opening his own carnivale in town) because they rescued several children who had been missing a number of months.




I think that this is one of best possible motivations there could be for Meenah to wish to be part of that group!   

If you wish, let me know here in the OoC what she has learned so far about the town of Cauldron and the surrounding lands. You can decide how long she's been around in town, I was thinking that she might have arrived only recently (weeks) but maybe I was thinking of an excuse to explain why I myself don't know much about the setting...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

Aaron, Bollaron, Nyla, need you guys to please indicate whether and (most importantly) where you're posting your want ad for a new hire.  Someone please post something to this effect in the in-character thread so I can move things on a bit.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm good either way.  I think I like the payer idea then when she shows up out of the blue it would be cool.  But if the group wants an ad so be it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2007)

I started thinking yesterday that it would be fitting if Meenah simply showed up on your doorstep wanting to join in, but because you all had already started writing your ad I didn't want to interfere.  

I'm running a road race on Monday morning so I'll catch up with this game on Tuesday.  Whatever you all want to work out in the mean time is alright with me.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, Meenah what you like to do.  would you rather answer a want ad or build up your own personal courage and hope the group of heroes who have saved this city countless times doesn't think you are a freak.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 19, 2007)

*Math for Stairs*

Ok Stone Shape allows us to do 10 cu ft +1 cu ft/level. 
Which means Nyla being a 6 level caster can do 16 cu ft. per casting and I think 3 castings per day.

Aaron (a.k.a I) being a 7th level caster can do 17 cu ft. per casting and 3 casing per day. 

If we make each step 1ft x 1ft x 5ft we would need 200 hundred steps. (My math may be wrong here but I here is my method of thinking.  If the shaft is 200 ft deep and each step lowers us 1 ft then we will need 200 steps.)  This puts the steps at a 45 degree angle that may or may not be too steep.  We can make the steps only 6 in high and we would need 400 steps (using the method of thinking.) Either way we can get 6.4 ft closer to the bottom each day.  200/6.4=31.25 which means on the 3nd day Nyla and I both need to give up 1 third level spell. I decided to start at the top so we can guarantee the steps will start on our side of the shaft. We may have to adjust abit to ensure we don't cover the door a the bottom and that is beyond me.  Worste case we put ledge over the door way andcontinue down which will add two more 3rd level spells on the 32nd day.  If need be we can attach a ladder at 10 ft high which will help if the spiral happens to ends in the middle of the door way.  



This doesn’t give us a railing.  So if anyone has a fear of heights this will wig them out.  I am not worried about the fact that the steps are not supported because they come from the side of the wall.  And I don’t think it should be an issue.  If I have made any errors please let me know and we can try to hash it out.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 20, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Well, Meenah what you like to do.  would you rather answer a want ad or build up your own personal courage and hope the group of heroes who have saved this city countless times doesn't think you are a freak.




I've noticed that you were a bit undecided...    I'd say that if Meenah knows about the heroes who saved many children already, she would be honored to join such a party, but at the same time she probably wouldn't dare to step and ask them.

Joining the group before knowing that they really are the heroes she already admires is probably the best.

But if planning the proper ad is difficult for the group, what if is Meenah posting an ad?

She would be probably offering her lock/traps expertise for hire to solve specific problems (a stuck door or treasure chest? a doorstep trap you forgot how to bypass?), and only hint at the possibility of being hired for an entire adventure. 
I think that at the moment she is quite suspicious too about new comrades being evil, so she'd hesitate at joining a party with the promise of a long lasting relationship.
That is of course, until she discovers that the party is definitely good-hearted.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

I've gone ahead and fast-forwarded things a tad.  I had the group post a want-ad at the Halls of Healing.  Meenah saw it and replied to Sister Jalie Sweetvine, who then brought word to Nyla, Aaron, and Bollaron at the lockshop.  I fast-forwarded a bit after that, bringing everyone together for a meeting at the Tipped Tankard Tavern.  That should get us going.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok I am leaving to return to Iraq today I expect to be out of the loop for about 3 days.  My course of action is simple.  I plan to cast detect thoughts on my next turn and face Meenah and try to get the majority of the tavern in the spell to try to see if can see if we are being spied on.  So, that being said I do not plan on asking an questions myself however, I plan to get the surface thought of those around.  I will monitor the thoughts and unless someone is taking interest in our conversation I will wait to we return home to discuss what I found out.  CB if you could take control of Aaron until I can get back in the loop. Any questions ask Nyla as I will contact her at least daily until I arrive in Iraq.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, Aaron will be NPCed by me 'til you arrive safe and sound.  Travel safely and check in when you can.  You'll be missed!


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know how to properly wish you well... so I'll just say, take good care of yourself and stay safe.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2007)

That about covers it!


----------



## Eydis (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok, Nyla's first question is up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

Li, please let me know if Meenah also submits to Aaron's _detect thoughts_ spell.


----------



## Mellubb (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, I am back in Iraq safe and sound.  Thanks, Li for the well wishes.  I know it’s awkward.  But all that aside lets go kick some bad guy butt.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 24, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Li, please let me know if Meenah also submits to Aaron's _detect thoughts_ spell.




Yes, she does. I will add some "hidden notes" to Aaron, although I don't know exactly what yet...


----------



## felonious assault (Feb 26, 2007)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> I don't know how to properly wish you well... so I'll just say, take good care of yourself and stay safe.




  Best way to say it is "remember to duck."


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 2, 2007)

Where did Allen the weasle come from?? You know Allen was Aaron's Raven's name, right??


----------



## felonious assault (Mar 3, 2007)

OOps you are right.  The weasel is my familiar and is named Poe.  I will edit the other entry.


----------



## felonious assault (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey I accidentally posted as Canadienne Bacon so ignore the XXX in the IC.


----------



## felonious assault (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be out of town for a couple of days so I will probably not post again until at least Wednesday night, more likely Thursday.


----------



## felonious assault (Mar 15, 2007)

I am so glad this was decided while I was not able to take part in the discussion.  The plan is completely moot now because Aaron is too short-sighted to see what's going on.


----------



## felonious assault (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, I don't think I am going to be playing this online stuff anymore. Honestly it just isn't very interesting to me or very fun, and it is a drain on time that I could be doing something I enjoy.  I guess tabletopping is more my speed as I enjoy the sitting around with frends spending time more than anything else.  I have been thinking this for a little while and the argument between Bollaron and Aaron gave me a reason to step out.  Plus what Bollaron is best at, and had poured most of his resources into, you now have someone else who does the exact same thing very slightly better so I do not think Bollaron will be missed all that much.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 17, 2007)

A'ight.  Thanks for being honest about your sentiments.

I'm not sure what's happened to Li Shenron; haven't seen or heard from her in a couple of weeks.  It may be, with at least one and possibly two players missing and the general snail's pace of things, that I fold up this game.  I'll take the weekend to think on it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

Ayup.  One player quit, and one player MIA.  I hereby fold this game.  We'll let this one die a graceful death; trying to re-recruit to fill two slots for a game that's three modules deep into Shackled City isn't too fulfilling a prospect.

Thanks, All!  Good gaming to you.


----------

